# Suche Speichermedium



## posi90 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche nach einem digitalem Speichermedium mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

*Computeranschluss *(die Daten sollen irgendwie an den PC kommen können)
*klein *(soll auf Schlüsselbund passen und nicht unbedingt auffallen)
*robust *(soll nicht kaputt werden wenn es auf den Boden fällt oder gegen die Wand fliegt)
*Speichergröße *>=64byte
*hohe Lebensdauer*
~1 Schreibvorgang pro Jahr
~5 Lesezugriffe pro Tag

Es wird sich ein Schlüssel zur OnFly/Festplattenentschlüsselung für Truecrypt darauf befinden.
Gibt es noch andere Medien als Flash beim USB Stick? Flash scheint mir nämlich etwas unsicher wegen Lebensdauer und evtl. Datenverluste beim "einfach herausziehen".

Können auch ausgefallene Medien sein, beherrsche die Programmierung am Microcontroller und am PC in ASM, C/C++.

Noch eine Frage zum Sicheren Löschen von Daten. Lt. heise.de ist es mit 0,97%er Wahrscheinlichkeit sicher, dass man ein Byte nach einmaligem Löschen wiederherstellen kann. 
-> bei 64byte, wenn die Rechnung /64 stimmt, wären das 0,015%. 
0,015%, dh. wenn man das so rechnen kann, das mit 6666 Wiederherstellungsversuchen der der Schlüssel zu 100% richtig ist.

Wie lösche ich Daten zu 99,999..%?

Grüße Poseidon


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2011)

Erstmal zu Deiner Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung der wiederherstellbaren Bits und Bytes: 
0,97/64 ist ~0,015%, richtig. Aber in Deiner Rechnung geht man davon aus, dass man weiß, wann der richtige Wert ausgelesen wurde.. Wenn Du das expontentiell betrachtest ( bitte beachten 0,0097 = 0,97%) -> 0,0097^64 =1,42e-129 ist als sicher zu betrachten.

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Du bist in dem Bereich wissend, wieso nimmst Du nicht gleich 128KB, schreibst dort den Wert 2048 mal rein? Bei jedem Aufruf, lesend oder schreibend, wird ein anderer Bereich genutzt, Du hast ja jetzt 2048 davon. Strategien kann man sich viele ausdenken..

Auf Anhieb hab ich nur dieses Teil gefunden
http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/x3-max-x3max-x3-jailbreak-usb-dongle-canada-usa.html

mfg chmee


----------



## posi90 (6. Juni 2011)

Dachte schon das bei der Rechnung was faul ist 

Ok, ich werd den USB Stick nehmen, hoffentlich verlier ich den nie.

Grüße Poseidon


----------

